# ...OMG what can i do..?



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

i know someone with a chi who is over 6 years and she is pregnant..wont the pups die or something? should i tell him its dangerous?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

There is nothing that you can really do. If he knows what he is doing and has a vet on call the dog may be fine. If anything maybe you can just talk to him about not breeding her anymore.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

you might want to mention that many breeders have told you its not safe to breed a female over 6 years old and it could cause health problems with her and her litter (the biggest risk is the mother just getting over exhausted and not pushing the pups out anymore, if this happens a C-section must happen imediatly!)
mention that you THINK it would be a ogod idea to have him have a vet check her over and then get her spayed after this litter (if its too late to abort now)
at 6 yrs old though this should certainly be her last litter for her health and that of the pups!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Sesar isn't this your dog??

You've posted several times about your female that is pregnant that is six...  She won't neccessarily die, you just shouldn't breed a female this old because there are health risks. If she is already pregnant right now you need to be working on having her to the vet to see how the pregnancy is coming along, supplementing her, probably with some calcium (whatever your vet suggests) so she's getting good nutrition and hopefully she'll have a safe delivery. I would put back the money for a c-section just in case. Or your friend, whoever the dog belongs to..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Did anyone ever find out if this was sesars chi?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm confused by it.  First he said his six year old chi was pregnant now a friends?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so confused! I thought that he had a 6 year old female chi who was pregnant.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too thought hw ahd a 6 year old chi that was pregnant & then didnt he post that the chi was having an abortion???? Im so confused!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah that is the same guy and same dog. :wink: He said his dog's babies had to be aborted. It's in another thread.


----------

